# Tag Heuer Connected



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone own the Tag Heuer Connected smartwatch ? Specifically I'm looking for anyone with the third generation (the 2020 model), but even those with the first or second generation - how do you like the unit ? I've been watching it closely for a while and am definitely interested.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think @DougFNJ has one --









Youtube Review and Walkthrough of new 2020 Tag Heuer...


Hey folks, I see a lot of great written material on the new Tag Connected, but the video content is so limited. Please see my Youtube review and walkthrough of The Tag Connected V3....enjoy!! This will be Part 1 of 2, more will likely come after with OS updates. Please leave questions in the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I think @DougFNJ has one --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha ! Thanks !


----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well. Not such a great experience. 
My package arrived, and I opened it with great anticipation As I unpackaged it, I noticed the bezel wasn’t lined up, and was slightly crooked. Not a huge amount mind you, but enough it caught my eye. Not something you should see on a $2300 smart watch. Didn’t matter though as I had ordered the black bezel, and my AD sent me silver. Not tags fault but strike 1. I noticed that the watch face was not smooth with the sweeping hand and was jumpy. Maybe a lemon?!

Sent it back and got the right model. Bezel straight. Boom. Looks great. The watch band is Supple and super comfy. Load it up and get it set up. Heart rate monitor doesn’t work and the step counter is glitchy. Strike two. 

Currently fighting with the AD about getting a refund rather than a credit on a watch I may not purchase for months. Think I’m gonna buy a cheaper smart watch and spend the cash on a quality mechanical. 
I really wanted to love it. It looked great, was comfy, but wasn’t impressed.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Get Samsung, Apple or Garmin. Way better.
Samsung Galaxy Watch 3 looks very much like regular watch and screen is gorgeous, bezel action is really help to navigate through interface.
There are plenty of great options.
Samsung available in Ti, Garmin Ti and sapphire. Pretty much for less than half price of TAG. 
Battery life is more than 4-5 days compared to TAG 1 day.


----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Get Samsung, Apple or Garmin. Way better.
> Samsung Galaxy Watch 3 looks very much like regular watch and screen is gorgeous, bezel action is really help to navigate through interface.
> There are plenty of great options.
> Samsung available in Ti, Garmin Ti and sapphire. Pretty much for less than half price of TAG.
> Battery life is more than 4-5 days compared to TAG 1 day.


Whats the interaction Iike with iOS? The software is limited with iPhone no? Also seriously considering the new Tic watch pro.
I don't know. New to the smart watch game


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ew322538 said:


> Whats the interaction Iike with iOS? The software is limited with iPhone no? Also seriously considering the new Tic watch pro.
> I don't know. New to the smart watch game


Apple watch is iOS exclusive. 
Samsung and Garmin are platform independent. They have both Android and Apple companion apps.
Get smartwatch from major brand which is Apple, Samsung, Fossil, Fitbit than Garmin.
fossil is same as TAG just cheaper case. It's WearOS by Google which frankly worst of them all. Fitbit is mostly fitness oriented yet not bad at that. My personal preference Samsung but Garmin also very good. With Garmin more upscale and more adventure/sport/outdoor while Samsung more general smartwatch/notifications/health 
with battery life of 4 days or more you can forget about "range anxiety" that like whole point.
Apple watch is good but it good only for a day than you have to charge it. 
Garmin has very dedicated fans around here and there is dedicated thread to Garmin Instinct. 
that one is 2 weeks to infinity single charge life and it makes it as good as any other watch.


----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Apple watch is iOS exclusive.
> Samsung and Garmin are platform independent. They have both Android and Apple companion apps.
> Get smartwatch from major brand which is Apple, Samsung, Fossil, Fitbit than Garmin.
> fossil is same as TAG just cheaper case. It's WearOS by Google which frankly worst of them all. Fitbit is mostly fitness oriented yet not bad at that. My personal preference Samsung but Garmin also very good. With Garmin more upscale and more adventure/sport/outdoor while Samsung more general smartwatch/notifications/health
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I definitely don't want an Apple Watch and I had heard the Samsung didn't work super compatibly with iOS. Maybe I'll give it a shot!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are willing to spend more than $1,000 for a smartwatch, make sure it's an Apple watch. It's the only watch that could justify such expense mostly due to its brand-name.


----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

lvt said:


> If you are willing to spend more than $1,000 for a smartwatch, make sure it's an Apple watch. It's the only watch that could justify such expense mostly due to its brand-name.


I don't know. Everywhere I look it's Apple watches. I want to try something different, and I've owned 3 tags, hence why I pulled the pin. _shrug_


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Unfortunately, if you have an iPhone there is no better experience than the Apple Watch. All the others do work with iOS, but the experience is far from what you get with the Apple Watch. It also depends on your requirements and your life style. I personally tried Apple Watch S0 and S3, Garmin Fenix 3 and Samsung Galaxy Watch and I only kept the AW in the end. 

Garmin is a sports focused watch and very good at that, if you are an athlete. It's rather too big and plasticky, with an archaic user experience and a poor screen (i.e. low resolution, faded colors, not touch). Samsung is a GADA watch and looks good, works decent, but it doesn't integrate that well with iOS and is missing some essential features, like displaying calendar entries on the watch face or taking calls on the watch, etc. On the other hand, the Apple Watch has quite a few aesthetic options, from aluminium cases to stainless and titanium. The strap/bracelet options are unmatched and the user experience excellent. The only problem is battery life, up to 1.5 - 2 days. You get used to charging it daily, especially if you don't sleep track.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

utzelu said:


> Unfortunately, if you have an iPhone there is no better experience than the Apple Watch. All the others do work with iOS, but the experience is far from what you get with the Apple Watch. It also depends on your requirements and your life style. I personally tried Apple Watch S0 and S3, Garmin Fenix 3 and Samsung Galaxy Watch and I only kept the AW in the end.
> 
> Garmin is a sports focused watch and very good at that, if you are an athlete. It's rather too big and plasticky, with an archaic user experience and a poor screen (i.e. low resolution, faded colors, not touch). Samsung is a GADA watch and looks good, works decent, but it doesn't integrate that well with iOS and is missing some essential features, like displaying calendar entries on the watch face or taking calls on the watch, etc. On the other hand, the Apple Watch has quite a few aesthetic options, from aluminium cases to stainless and titanium. The strap/bracelet options are unmatched and the user experience excellent. The only problem is battery life, up to 1.5 - 2 days. You get used to charging it daily, especially if you don't sleep track.


Garmin has 42mm models and sapphire/titanium if you ready to pay for it. DLC and all that jazz. Hardly plastic watch. Only one fitting that description is Instinct and that on purpose to keep it extremely light. Yea you have button driven experience. But interface is logical. Buttons over touch make bit more sense for sports watch too. Especially adventure watch.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just say no to WearOS. It doesn't matter what brand you think you are buying, or how much it costs its still the same junky, janky, poorly supported, puny-battery operating system at the foundation. If you are an iPhone user, the best recommendation is still the apple watch.

I am not an apple fan. So there is no hype in any of my post. There are major-major advantages to the Apple top down ecosystem. The end result is a full-featured yet reliable experience thats pretty much unmatched in the smart watch industry.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

kramer5150 said:


> Just say no to WearOS. It doesn't matter what brand you think you are buying, or how much it costs its still the same junky, janky, poorly supported, puny-battery operating system at the foundation. If you are an iPhone user, the best recommendation is still the apple watch.
> 
> I am not an apple fan. So there is no hype in any of my post. There are major-major advantages to the Apple top down ecosystem. The end result is a full-featured yet reliable experience thats pretty much unmatched in the smart watch industry.


I think main advantage is Apple does care about smartwatches. They listen to users and fix issues as well as increase functionality between generation and generation.
Not to forget about actual usability of their interface and functionality of apps. Not all 100% good but compared to some competition, there is far more thinking about end user needs and actual use going on. That not he case with Google.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> Garmin has 42mm models and sapphire/titanium if you ready to pay for it. DLC and all that jazz. Hardly plastic watch. Only one fitting that description is Instinct and that on purpose to keep it extremely light. Yea you have button driven experience. But interface is logical. Buttons over touch make bit more sense for sports watch too. Especially adventure watch.


For an adventure/sports activity watch, Garmin is probably the best. For a GADA smart watch, the AW is the best. I can take it mountain hiking in the morning, wrapped in a Catalyst case/strap, then go on the beach and swim with it and finally go out for dinner in the evening. I wouldn't go to dinner or in a social context with a beat-up, scratched watch.


----------

